# How do you get your horse to stop bucking?



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you using a spur? Whip? What are you doing when he does this/right before? Are you positive he's in no pain?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If it's certain it isn't a pain issue, keep his nose from going between his knees and push him through it. Make bucking equal hard work. I do have to ask at practice are you full out running him everytime? Kinda sounds like he's anticipating getting what he wants (run) and deciding he doesn't want to finish the course just wants to have the fun part. If that could be the case only walk\trot your patterns and focus on having nice turns and take running out of the equation. When we ran barrels when I was younger we were only allowed to open them up in competition. I had a mare that would do the same in poles, she was a rip. I made her walk only (even at a few shows and yes we looked like idiots) and she changed her tune.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoeyAndPacman (Apr 13, 2011)

I use my legs and the reins.And dont worry,I do NOT slap my horse with the reins.I simply brush the side of him with them


----------



## JoeyAndPacman (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I will use the trotting and the walking,Before the galloping.And Joey is not the kind of horse who would play during work.He is just down right serious when it comes to this.So I have no idea why he does this,Unless he's getting excited.I dont know.But I will try the walking


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i check for pain. then i'd make sure you're not running barrels regularly esp at speed....practice comes from working at different gaits and not overtraining the pattern and MOST importantly, not running the pattern frequently. actually you should only actually RUN very rarely othewise you risk burning out your horse (which to be honest it sounds like what you did). back to basics, work on speed rating and on the training exercises for barrels rather than the pattern repeatedly - horses get bored with the same thing over and over and get burnt out just like anyone else.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If he enjoys his job & is serious about it, I would really lean towards anticipating. Breaking it back down to basics will make him have to think a little differently and return his focus to you for guidance. You might also switch which barrel you start with so it's not the same each time. Good luck, hope you get him worked through it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Is the second barrel a different direction turn than barrels 1 & 3? If so, it does sound like he may have just tweaked something on that side. Sorry, don't know squat about barrel racing other than there are three of them!


----------



## JoeyAndPacman (Apr 13, 2011)

Your right Cj82sky.Latley,I have been worried about the times on my Barrels.I have three other horses so I will train them.Ti give Joey a break  and to MHfoundation Quarter Horses.I think I should just fix on one barrel instead of all threee of them.Thank you so much guys!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, I don't know what the rules are about calling people out here, but I hate to see people wasting time responding in earnest to what amounts to a troll.

Either you don't own the horses you say you have or you're just having loads of fun posting pictures that "look" like them but aren't them at all. And clearly most of what you've said so far is a lie. I see someone (either you or a moderator) already pulled the picture of "your horse" (actually someone else winning a big barrel race in another state, after I tracked down the image source), and now you're saying that Joey, who was first a Quarter Horse registered as The Phantom, is actually a Friesian cross gelding....

Joey the horse

Then why does one picture show "him" with a foal? Clearly it's a photo of a mare. And here is "his" other picture, listed as a Quarter Horse stallion, from a stock photo site: Black Quarter Horse Stallion, Longmont, Colorado, USA Photographic Print by Carol Walker at Art.com

It's really not cool to make stuff up and lie on the 'net, when it's so so easy to find out the truth.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

OH WOW!..lol I was already typing a reply to her when I saw this ^^ post..HA..Seriously?? I mean there is no denying that..And Joeyandpacman posted earlier in the "Show me your barrel horses" thread..pictures of "her" black horse and "her" Pacman..said something about her running like a 15??..I mean come on..Why lie??..CRAZY people these days..If you're going to try to lie at least be smart enough not to post pictures of someone else's horses..


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Not the first time this has happened here. Hmmm borderline personality disorder or just boredom? Someone call Dr. Phill, people are getting crazyyy.

Sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

:lol: LOL..oh god..I'm reading over this again and the ads at the top of the page catch my eye and its for art.com and "Joey"s picture is on it..


He might need to bring Oprah too..


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder what goes through the minds of those who do these things... What makes one sink down to that level? 

Sure everyone tells little white lies, most people like attention or pats on the back...But to go out of your way making fake profiles, stealing pictures and claiming ownership? Makes me wonder if people truly _"grow out_" of that sorta thing.


----------

